# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Programming >  MFC question?

## ravirams

1.How many types of Messages?


2. Whet is the process, when we destroy the Single document?

----------


## humptydumpty

Have a look on the Link For Different Messages.
http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/0812b0wa.aspx

but Second question i din't get.

Thanx

----------


## Yves M

[ Redirected ]

Can you clarify your second question please?

----------

